
The Chances That Life Is Really a Computer Simulation - empressplay
http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2016/10/21/chances-that-life-is-really-computer-simulation.html
======
Cozumel
Since I've been playing No Mans Sky I've been giving this some thought. We
could all be just on one random planet in a universe of 15 quintillion stars
in a less buggy version of NMS which would probably have more stars too, maybe
it's running on a PS5 or PS6!

It answers questions about the universe too: 1, why are we here because we
are, out of every possible planet, everything came together on this one to
form life 2, meaning of life there is none, you're just a random creation (the
meaning of the simulation might be different, but there's probably a good
chance it's just 'because we could')

If you took conways game of life, on the scale of NMS and added basic physics
(as we understand it) and then just let it run for a while, time for us just
stops everything happening at once, for a computer program that isn't being
observed it could run way faster, it's possible that this simulated universe
could evolve faster than the actual universe it's being simulated in. If the
people running the simulation could interact with us - and presuming they
could even find us in an entire simulated universe -they could get access to
advanced tech that hasn't developed in their real world yet.

The real questions would be if it is a simulation, could we get out into the
'real' world? Is our consciousness actually real or are we just thinking it's
real?

It's also been covered in sci-fi as well
[http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/53055/earthlings-
cr...](http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/53055/earthlings-create-and-
interact-with-a-pocket-universe-universe-inhabitants-even)

------
Namrog84
I've seen a lot of blurry and Contradictory discussions on this. Some people
argue by computer simulation is that it's exactly what most think. In that
some outside observer has intentionally created a simulation in a computer.

However on the other side is that it's more like a binary finite system or
tree falls in the wood type understanding of the universe. Sorta like the
double slit experiment.

That there are finite precision to certain things and not infinitely small
deltas. And that certain parts of universe appear to be approximated until
more closely observed.

Id personally more likely believe the 2nd one as some kind of weird universe
reality optimizer before I'd believe the former.

